

Comcast sued for quietly making your home's Internet part of the sharing economy - andygcook
http://m.fastcolabs.com/3039682/comcast-was-sued-for-quietly-making-your-homes-internet-part-of-the-sharing-economy

======
crispy2000
It's not really the "sharing economy". They are using the secondary wifi
access points as a paid service to other subscribers.

In their defense, though, the routers are theirs, and they do allow users to
turn off the secondary wifi access point. I don't have Comcast, but I'd be
willing to put up with this if: (1) I'm able to opt out (2) I get some
discount for physically hosting their access point, (3) Needless to say, the
secondary traffic must not affect my use of the internet connection: e.g.
reducing my own bandwidth, or counting against my quotas.

